# Buy plants at LFS or on-line?



## 32blownhemi (Jul 1, 2018)

Where's the best place to get my plants? LFS or on-line? And if on-line, what website? 22 gallon tank with one Crown Tail Betta... Thank You! Bill


----------



## plazuk1986 (Oct 6, 2017)

I like to buy in vitro plants from ebay as they do not have any snail hitchhikers. Downside is that they are more expensive for the amount you get but the good news is they are almost guaranteed to acclimate to you tank, at least in my experience.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I buy all of my plants online from https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/. Free of snails or other hitchhikers. They also have several nice B2G1 offers.

If you send a PM I have a code for Betta Fish members-only.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

It depends on what I'm getting. 

My local PetSmart now sells invitro plants some of which are very nice. I've gotten Crypts Wendtii, Repens , and Water Wisteria from there and all of them have done very well and as far as I can tell none had any pest on them.

I love the Anubia Coin that I get from Mainam Aquatic Plants, I've gotten 4 of them and except for 1 they have all been beautiful, the 1 that was not good they quickly replaced in a timely manner. I've also gotten anacharis alodea densia from them and it was lovely. None of the plants have every arrived with hitchhiking snails.

I've gotten, crypts, buce, ruffled amazon sword, and ludwigia, from Aquarium Plants Factory. Everything but the Ludwigia arrived in great shape, the ludwigia arrived half dead and finished dying in my tank. I didn't try and return it so can't say how they are about that. None of the plants from them have ever arrived with any pest.

I bought Java Fern on driftwood from GreenPro on Amazon. I got it because they had great reviews overall. The plant arrived in great shape, they send a good piece of driftwood and the Java Fern is in 3 bunches on the wood. Unfortunately they also include hitchhiking snails. I got some ramshorns and a few pond snails included with the plant.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I buy what looks healthy, so if the LFS has good plants for a reasonable price that's where I get them. Specialty plants, those you have to buy online. 



I never had cyanobacteria until I got plants online, so there is a chance to get nasty algae or diseases. I always drop my plants into some antibiotic treatment before I put them in quarantine, just to be on the safest side of things.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, you have to be really careful. I used to consistently buy from one person. Great plants but too many hitch-hiking snails. :-(


----------



## 32blownhemi (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank You Everyone! Sorry it took so long to respond. Been dealing with trying to cool my house off (for my little Fishy Fish, of course!). It's a large rental house without a/c & temps have been up in the 90's! But got it handled... I'm going to get my plants on-line at the places that are proven to not have snails. But first what do I plant them in? I'd like to use small brown/tan gravel. Will this work or should I use something else? Does anyone have an actual link so I can just get it. Thank You! Bill


----------



## 32blownhemi (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank You Rainbo! Is there a Substrate designed for plants or an organic soil that is brown/tan in color? If not what can I use that won't require root tabs/iron tabs. Thanks again! Bill


----------



## 32blownhemi (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank You Ricky! Ok, I ordered 17.4 pounds of Fluval Plant & Shrimp Stratum from Amazon. Should be here Friday. Now I'll order some plants. Is this the order that I should do things in? Put in my driftwood, The Fluval & the plants. Then fill with water? Or can I put the plants in later? Thank You! Bill


----------

